# Have You Located The Lady Who's Gonna Teach Me Tagalog Yet?



## Todd The Bod

This'll be my last question here for a while, I hope.  I don't know if anyone can answer it for me, but I want to know how to say in Tagalog: "Have You Located The Lady Who's Gonna Teach Me Tagalog Yet?"  Thanks in advance.


----------



## 082486

i'll try...

Nakita mo na ba 'yong babaeng magtuturo sa'kin ng Tagalog?


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thanks, for the help.  Have Pleasant Day, My Friend.


----------



## mataripis

Natagpuan mo na ba ang babaeng magtuturo sa akin ng Tagalog?


----------



## yamkoh

Nakita/Nahanap/Natagpuan mo na ba ang babaeng magtuturo ng Tagalog sa akin?


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thanks, both of you!


----------

